# Vampire bites?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyone know what these are? Too close together to be puncture wounds from Bishop, and probably the cats, too. We live in a very cold, arid environment so not many parasites. There are just the two on Tess's inner thigh. They don't bother her at all but are quite red. Been there about a week.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

looks like some spider bites, i mean, any way you go with 2 dot they are going to align perfectly as if they were fangs :lol:

I've awoke to bites like these, and found a spider in my room that day I'd just keep an eye on it for a day or two, if it swells and festers i'd have it seen.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

That would have to be a tarantula imo to make bites that far apart.. and if I ever find one of those in my room I'm never going back in my house LOL. There is zero swelling or pain.. I've had spider bites before and all swelled quite a bit. We are also not really known for large or bitey spiders here!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Caty M said:


> That would have to be a tarantula imo to make bites that far apart.. and if I ever find one of those in my room I'm never going back in my house LOL. There is zero swelling or pain.. I've had spider bites before and all swelled quite a bit. We are also not really known for large or bitey spiders here!


lol no I meant it could be 2 separate bite points :lol:

he bit once, and then walked a few CM and bit again could be a possibility


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like two perfect canine bites from some sort of animal.

My oldest Mikey, once got in a fight with a bobcat (he was protecting me and 5 horses). He ended up with one puncture in each leg, same area as yours. Kept it clean ands he was fine. Never even limped, I like the think the bobcat got the worst end of the deal


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

She must've been bugging one of the cats and got nipped.. Should I just watch it close and clean it daily?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> My oldest Mikey, once got in a fight with a bobcat (he was protecting me and 5 horses). He ended up with one puncture in each leg, same area as yours. Kept it clean ands he was fine. Never even limped, I like the think the bobcat got the worst end of the deal


Sorry to go OT, but Mikey is one BAD ASS dog!!! I knew I always liked him from the pictures, looks like my kinda mutt.  

Sorry Caty, no idea what that could be. Pretty weird looking, I wouldn't worry about it unless it doesn't close up/starts to ooze. It looks pretty dry, like it could be scabbing over?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

It does look like some sort of bite. It probably wouldn't hurt to get some antibiotics just to ward off any infection that may be building. I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think your first thought was correct. Looks exactly like vampire bites. Hang some garlic around her neck, just in case


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My first thought was, "if it's a bite, shouldn't there be a lower set of teeth marks somewhere?". It's a little hard to bite something with just the top fangs and not hook the bottom part of the mouth in there somewhere, too. Especially such perfect little holes. I'd be pushing the hair around on the other side of the leg and looking for the matching bottom holes.

If there aren't any, then I go along with vampire!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Have you by any chance noticed this guy hanging around?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> Have you by any chance noticed this guy hanging around?
> 
> View attachment 5109


Umm.. I WISH!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Donna- YOU BEAT ME TO IT! I was just about to post a picture of Edward lmao


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Donna Little said:


> Have you by any chance noticed this guy hanging around?
> 
> View attachment 5109


I wouldn't mind a bite from a vampire like him!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Eddy is overrated... Jasper is a much better looking guy, in my male opinion :lol:


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd prefer


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

biting dog's crotches.ha


Donna Little said:


> Have you by any chance noticed this guy hanging around?
> 
> View attachment 5109


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

are they raised? I cant recall the exact details, but someone on another board has a dog with bot fly larvae and similar looking wounds.


----------

